# String slap!!!!!!!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Broke my bow out this weekend to loosen up a bit and sling some arrows. Get all set up and loose my first shot and HOLY>>>>>SUM>>>>>*********!
String slapped my arm, talk about making you want to curl up in the fetal position and cry like a little girl!
I am now the proud owner of a silver dollar size welt on my inner left arm!

That'll teach ya to pronate that arm!!!!!!!

Other than that little reminder, rest of the session went ok, though I was nervous as all get out, kinda like being recoil shy! lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! my first couple shots of the year seemed to be a little close as well.. thanks for the reminder and the pain you went thru so that I don't... LOL I always shoot with an arm gaurd


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Don't know if you gave it much thought, but you draw length may be a tad bit too long on your bow. I had the same problem and it's guarunteed to happen when are ready to make that critical shot in the stand. A little shorter draw on the bow and you might not lose your skin anymore!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Enviroman said:


> Don't know if you gave it much thought, but you draw length may be a tad bit too long on your bow. I had the same problem and it's guarunteed to happen when are ready to make that critical shot in the stand. A little shorter draw on the bow and you might not lose your skin anymore!


Nah, actually I was gripping my bow way too hard. That caused the bottom of my forearm to twist in, once I went back to a proper RELAXED grip everything went back to the way it should be.

But good point!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I only hit my arm about one in a hundred shots....I still wear an arm guard for that one time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

watched a bud get slapped on the bow of my boat while we were bow fishing, the string went between his armguard and bare arm. 20 mins later he did it again......he sat on the cooler and about cried


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> watched a bud get slapped on the bow of my boat while we were bow fishing, the string went between his armguard and bare arm. 20 mins later he did it again......he sat on the cooler and about cried


 once sucks but twice in 30 minutes makes you want to put the bow down and pick up the cold beer.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I telling you guys, watch those drawlengths. I've never hit my arm since changing to the cam on my Matthews to make my drawlength 1/2" shorter. As long as I knock at the same position (that's where the kisser comes in), I'm always in perfect form. Something to keep in mind with repeat you offenders! Of course some of you may enjoy the pain....


----------

